# home depot encourages people to violate code



## elecpatsfan

While at Home Depot I happened to spot this package which contains a weatherproof Bell box, a standard outlet, and a flip cover. First of all you and I know that the plug needs to be GFCI protected, tamper resistant , weather rated, and in most cases a bubble cover is required. This package offers none of those features and in my opinion is encouraging homeowners to do the wrong thing. maybe I'm overreacting but I feel that it's irresponsible of the manufacturer to put together such a package .


----------



## jza

Call the police.


----------



## bml215

And when they fail a home inspection or whatever, they will have to contact an electrician to fix it.

ETA: might be small change, but it may just put food your table one more week.


----------



## 480sparky

Home Depot is in the business of making money.


----------



## jza

I personally could not give a **** less what products Home Depot markets to their clients. Anyone looking to do their own electrical work is no client of mine. The more code violating hack work they piece together, the more work we get in the long run.


----------



## MTW

jza said:


> The more code violating hack work I piece together, the more work real electricians get in the long run.


Fify


----------



## jza

MTW said:


> Fify


Pheonix Inc.


----------



## MTW

jza said:


> Pheonix Inc.


I don't work there anymore.


----------



## jza

MTW said:


> I don't work there anymore.


----------



## MTW

jza said:


>


----------



## elecpatsfan

Not the worst crime against humanity but you have to admit that it's kind of irresponsible of the manufacturer


----------



## glen1971

So my house with 3 outside receptacles and 2 GFIs is wrong? Maybe Home Depot has a market for those ones...


----------



## Meadow

Im sure that box is more than 12 years old.:whistling2: If it gets put on a 100 year old house its safer then what was there.


Anyway, like 480 sparky said, HD is in it to make money. I see boat loads of advice in HD that's not NEC complaint, but HD is more concerned kids are sitting in the cart correctly. Doesn't matter to them if the house they live in is safe or not.


----------



## Mshow1323

Although I have no idea when bubble cover were required, the DIYer may get lucky and put it in a place where it is compliant. I still have some municipalities here that are on the '02 cycle

Not to mention damp locations (gazebos or screened porches)


----------



## MTW

It's T&B's fault for making it, not HD's fault for selling it.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

Every HD can be as different as night and day.

I've seen their folks try to push the junk, like you pointed out, to folks 
with no inspection.

And, I've seen other locations try to talk customers into Code compliant stuff, but they still bought the junk.


----------



## T.Jack

I'm just an apprentice so I don't know, but if its connected to a gfci breaker or downstream of a gfci outlet its daisy chained to wouldn't that be sufficient gfci protection?


----------



## greenman

Nothing wrong with it, if its on a GFIC BREAKER


----------



## elecpatsfan

greenman said:


> Nothing wrong with it, if its on a GFIC BREAKER


Not tamper resistant, nor weather rated


----------



## Next72969

elecpatsfan said:


> While at Home Depot I happened to spot this package which contains a weatherproof Bell box, a standard outlet, and a flip cover. First of all you and I know that the plug needs to be GFCI protected, tamper resistant , weather rated, and in most cases a bubble cover is required. This package offers none of those features and in my opinion is encouraging homeowners to do the wrong thing. maybe I'm overreacting but I feel that it's irresponsible of the manufacturer to put together such a package .


 id install it at my house :thumbsup:


----------



## elecpatsfan

MTW said:


> It's T&B's fault for making it, not HD's fault for selling it.


That's what I said ,that it was irresponsible of the manufacturer


----------



## MTW

Next72969 said:


> id install it at my house :thumbsup:


:no:


----------



## Next72969

MTW said:


> :no:


 hook, line, sinker


----------



## MTW

Next72969 said:


> hook, line, sinker


----------



## elecpatsfan

Those bell boxes look like crap with a bubble cover on them anyways, I like to cut and old work box in so they dont protrude so far out


----------



## Next72969

MTW said:


>


 im not even an electrician, how could i install it :001_huh: :laughing:


----------



## MTW

Next72969 said:


> im not even an electrician, how could i install it :001_huh: :laughing:


You could read the instructions on the package or buy the 1-2-3 book. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Maybe it was made before the TR rules came into effect.

Maybe it could be installed on the load side of another GFCI.

Maybe it could be installed on a GFCI breaker.

Maybe it could be installed somewhere that TR rules don't apply.

Maybe the manufacturer just wants to make money and isn't responsible for DIY'ers not following code, and this junk sells.

Whole lotta damn maybes.


----------



## bkmichael65

I would be surprised if more than 1% of American homes are fully up to code. Unless the homeowner has pulled a permit and is getting inspected, it really doesn't matter what he does in his own house


----------



## greenman

elecpatsfan said:


> not tamper resistant, nor weather rated


 it looks like a rab type box to me with a gasket.
Good for damp location.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Want to see the disparity in pricing between 'Murica and Canaduh?










vs









https://west.nedco.ca/weatherproof/thomas-betts-ltd/cs312/cs312-silver-15a-duplex-outlet-box-kit/product/RDTCS312


----------



## Next72969

FrunkSlammer said:


> Want to see the disparity in pricing between 'Murica and Canaduh? vs https://west.nedco.ca/weatherproof/thomas-betts-ltd/cs312/cs312-silver-15a-duplex-outlet-box-kit/product/RDTCS312


 jeebus


----------



## Mshow1323

FrunkSlammer said:


> Want to see the disparity in pricing between 'Murica and Canaduh?


Ah... So that's how you pay for your "free healthcare":jester::001_huh:


----------



## elecpatsfan

greenman said:


> it looks like a rab type box to me with a gasket.
> Good for damp location.


The box, yes, but not the receptacle


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Mshow1323 said:


> Ah... So that's how you pay for your "free healthcare":jester::001_huh:


Heck no, no Canadian is dumb enough to buy that kit! :laughing:

We can get a tamper resistant gfci receptacle and weatherproof in-use cover for the same price, and all to code. :laughing:

We pay for the free health care with taxes.


----------



## cad99

Customer wants a extension cord hd lowes Menards has one for fifteen that's and one for fifty the expensive one is rated for the load the ho is going to put on it which one do you think they will buy people want cheap and don't know.i heard a Menards a old man drilling a worker that if he buys this cfl light and it doesn't last the ten years on the box there will be hell to pay.my long term plan is to retire to a hd and give out nothing but bad advice can I do this? You bet my answer


----------



## 480sparky

HD also sells 2x4 pine pre-cut studs. Do you think they care if the HO uses them for bottom plates when they finish their basement?

They also sell hollow-core slab doors. Do you think they care if the HO uses one for their front door?

Saunter into the paint department, and see if they have silicon tub caulk. Do you think they care if the HO uses that to patch their roof?

Go to the tool aisle, and I'm sure you'll find hammers. Do you think they care if the HO uses one to kill his wife?


----------



## That_Dude

elecpatsfan said:


> While at Home Depot I happened to spot this package which contains a weatherproof Bell box, a standard outlet, and a flip cover. First of all you and I know that the plug needs to be GFCI protected, tamper resistant , weather rated, and in most cases a bubble cover is required. This package offers none of those features and in my opinion is encouraging homeowners to do the wrong thing. maybe I'm overreacting but I feel that it's irresponsible of the manufacturer to put together such a package .


Dude, that's Walmart... :whistling2:


----------



## 99cents

FrunkSlammer said:


> Maybe it was made before the TR rules came into effect.
> 
> Maybe it could be installed on the load side of another GFCI.
> 
> Maybe it could be installed on a GFCI breaker.
> 
> Maybe it could be installed somewhere that TR rules don't apply.
> 
> Maybe the manufacturer just wants to make money and isn't responsible for DIY'ers not following code, and this junk sells.
> 
> Whole lotta damn maybes.


Maybe it's a dead SKU.


----------



## HARRY304E

Mshow1323 said:


> Ah... So that's how you pay for your "free healthcare":jester::001_huh:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer

99cents said:


> Maybe it's a dead SKU.


Maybe you're right.


----------



## 99cents

FrunkSlammer said:


> Want to see the disparity in pricing between 'Murica and Canaduh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://west.nedco.ca/weatherproof/thomas-betts-ltd/cs312/cs312-silver-15a-duplex-outlet-box-kit/product/RDTCS312


Home Depot says it's a plug fuse. Five bucks for a plug fuse?


----------



## Incubus311

I just bought my weber e-210 spirit grill from HD. They are the only ones that have the new gourmet version. Love them


----------



## piperunner

Well Lowes has straighter 2x4s everything at HD is bent or returned junk .
That's why HD is cheap all there stuff is mostly products at there lowest quality on the market .
If your shopping for electrical supplies at HD then you get what you get junk . Go to a supply house that sells good quality electrical products like Gray Bar. Whats funny is you cant purchase a AC compressor for a central air conditioning unit and install it yourself . You have to have a license to purchase that AC unit but you can wire up your home which is totally more of a hazard and get all your supplies from Ace hardware or any place .:laughing:


----------



## LGLS

elecpatsfan said:


> While at Home Depot I happened to spot this package which contains a weatherproof Bell box, a standard outlet, and a flip cover. First of all you and I know that the plug needs to be GFCI protected, tamper resistant , weather rated, and in most cases a bubble cover is required. This package offers none of those features and in my opinion is encouraging homeowners to do the wrong thing. maybe I'm overreacting but I feel that it's irresponsible of the manufacturer to put together such a package .


That's why it's marked down to $4.87. They're appropriate and compliant if mounted facing down under a soffit. Too high to require TP, too out of the weather to require the bubble cover, and may very well be protected by an upstream GFCI.


----------



## chicken steve

We, as EC's will never completely isolate ourselves from the big box mentality 

So make a $$$ on it says I....:thumbsup:

I'm sure you fellas have thought on it:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## daveEM

99cents said:


> Maybe it's a dead SKU.


Bingo. In Canada the yellow stickie tells the story. End of life for the product.


----------



## MTW

The $4.87 tag says "TL PLUG FUSE 15 AMP" so that isn't the price of that kit, although it's likely on clearance for a few dollars as well.


----------



## ponyboy

Story time. 9 years ago when I was in college I worked at the menards in town. Cfls weren't really big yet and this real old couple was grilling me on how long they were really gonna last. Well after trying to explain the advantages and they still weren't getting it I ended up telling them they were the last last light bulbs they were ever going to buy. People skills


----------



## drumnut08

ponyboy said:


> Story time. 9 years ago when I was in college I worked at the menards in town. Cfls weren't really big yet and this real old couple was grilling me on how long they were really gonna last. Well after trying to explain the advantages and they still weren't getting it I ended up telling them they were the last last light bulbs they were ever going to buy. People skills


 lying to the elderly is a sin , lol !


----------



## ponyboy

drumnut08 said:


> lying to the elderly is a sin , lol !


They were really old though haha.


----------



## MTW

piperunner said:


> ... but you can wire up your home which is totally more of a hazard and get all your supplies from Ace hardware or any place .:laughing:


Yup, having freedom allows us to do things like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## drumnut08

ponyboy said:


> They were really old though haha.


. Lmao ! Point taken .


----------



## piperunner

MTW said:


> Yup, having freedom allows us to do things like that. :thumbsup:


 Well ya I guess if any flyby nite truck slammer electrician or home owner wires his own house and then when one of your family members buys it and they burn in it good point . 

You need a permit even a home owner if you get spotted your fined or shut down but that's florida . I think they should crack down on this more this way electrical contractors can only do the work .


----------



## ponyboy

piperunner said:


> Well ya I guess if any flyby nite truck slammer electrician or home owner wires his own house and then when one of your family members buys it and they burn in it good point . You need a permit even a home owner if you get spotted your fined or shut down but that's florida . I think they should crack down on this more this way electrical contractors can only do the work .


F that. If I own a house I will do whatever I damn well please in it. And if I **** something up real bad well that's what home inspectors are for. Ain't nobody telling me what I can and cannot do on my property


----------



## Next72969

ponyboy said:


> F that. If I own a house I will do whatever I damn well please in it. And if I **** something up real bad well that's what home inspectors are for. Ain't nobody telling me what I can and cannot do on my property


 some people love the gub'mint in their ass at all times


----------



## MTW

piperunner said:


> Well ya I guess if any flyby nite truck slammer electrician or home owner wires his own house and then when one of your family members buys it and they burn in it good point .
> 
> You need a permit even a home owner if you get spotted your fined or shut down but that's florida . I think they should crack down on this more this way electrical contractors can only do the work .


Spoken like a true liberal.


----------



## ponyboy

Next72969 said:


> some people love the gub'mint in their ass at all times


Californys


----------



## chicken steve

ponyboy said:


> F that. If I own a house I will do whatever I damn well please in it. And if I **** something up real bad well that's what home inspectors are for.


Actually, that's what fire depts are for.....:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## piperunner

ponyboy said:


> F that. If I own a house I will do whatever I damn well please in it. And if I **** something up real bad well that's what home inspectors are for. Ain't nobody telling me what I can and cannot do on my property


 
Well they do already you just haven't been spotted yet look up theres a drone flying around when you working on your house.


----------



## chicken steve

Next72969 said:


> some people love the gub'mint in their ass at all times


Are we suggesting licensure, workers comp & contractors insurance , along with sec of state biz registration be revisited here?:blink:

~CS~


----------



## Next72969

chicken steve said:


> Are we suggesting licensure, workers comp & contractors insurance , along with sec of state biz registration be revisited here?:blink: ~CS~


 to work on youre own home? :no: lets talk flat rate :yes:


----------



## chicken steve

Next72969 said:


> to work on youre own home? :no: lets talk flat rate :yes:


:lol::thumbup:

~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott

piperunner said:


> Well Lowes has straighter 2x4s everything at HD is bent or returned junk .
> That's why HD is cheap all there stuff is mostly products at there lowest quality on the market .
> If your shopping for electrical supplies at HD then you get what you get junk . Go to a supply house that sells good quality electrical products like Gray Bar. Whats funny is you cant purchase a AC compressor for a central air conditioning unit and install it yourself . You have to have a license to purchase that AC unit but you can wire up your home which is totally more of a hazard and get all your supplies from Ace hardware or any place .:laughing:


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve

What HD needs to do is offer HI services , then the entire cycle of electrical debauchery will be complete :jester: ~CS~


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

ponyboy said:


> Story time. 9 years ago when I was in college I worked at the menards in town. Cfls weren't really big yet and this real old couple was grilling me on how long they were really gonna last. Well after trying to explain the advantages and they still weren't getting it I ended up telling them they were the last last light bulbs they were ever going to buy. People skills


Heck, even their doctor could have told them that:laughing:


----------



## Hippie

ponyboy said:


> They were really old though haha.


so how is that a lie then? they probably WERE the last light bulbs they ever bought


----------



## retiredsparktech

FrunkSlammer said:


> Want to see the disparity in pricing between 'Murica and Canaduh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://west.nedco.ca/weatherproof/...er-15a-duplex-outlet-box-kit/product/RDTCS312


The price shown is for the plug fuses next to the receptacle kit.


----------



## Chrisibew440

MTW said:


> It's T&B's fault for making it, not HD's fault for selling it.


Come on really!? I guarantee it says to protect it with a gfci in the instructions.


----------



## MTW

Chrisibew440 said:


> Come on really!? I guarantee it says to protect it with a gfci in the instructions.


Probably. I don't really care what they sell as any product can be used improperly.


----------



## 480sparky

I wonder if they sell those gray plastic boxes you can bury in your yard and cover 'em up? :whistling2:


----------



## That_Dude

480sparky said:


> I wonder if they sell those gray plastic boxes you can bury in your yard and cover 'em up? :whistling2:


Do they come with Scotchkote? :laughing:


----------



## LGLS

retiredsparktech said:


> The price shown is for the plug fuses next to the receptacle kit.


True, but plug fuses, outdoor receptacle kits, Phillips light bulbs don't exactly belong on the same shelf UNLESS there are all in the clearance rack. So, on clearance, whatever they're asking it's too much. A close look at my local HD's clearance rack had kitchen faucets, outdoor wall mount light fixtures, some discontinued lamps, discontinued or unpopular thermostats, and a plethora of other stuff marked down ONE DOLLAR off the regular price.


----------



## Chase13

That's nothing I've heard one of the guys in the electrical department telling a couple that they don't need a transfer switch set up. Instead all they need is to turn the main breaker off and make a suicide cord and plug it in the dryer or stove outlet.


----------



## MTW

I'd rather have a metal snap cover than a cheesy plastic in-use cover anyway.


----------



## Shockdoc

if I managed HD I'd stock the fire extinguishers and smoke detectors in the electrical aisle and encourage selling them to all diys asking how to questions buying material.


----------



## LGLS

MTW said:


> I'd rather have a metal snap cover than a cheesy plastic in-use cover anyway.


What's wrong with both?


----------



## RIVETER

elecpatsfan said:


> While at Home Depot I happened to spot this package which contains a weatherproof Bell box, a standard outlet, and a flip cover. First of all you and I know that the plug needs to be GFCI protected, tamper resistant , weather rated, and in most cases a bubble cover is required. This package offers none of those features and in my opinion is encouraging homeowners to do the wrong thing. maybe I'm overreacting but I feel that it's irresponsible of the manufacturer to put together such a package .


Most GFCIs, these days are inside with the outside receptacle down-line. That is what they are selling.


----------



## five.five-six

FrunkSlammer said:


> Heck no, no Canadian is dumb enough to buy that kit! :laughing:
> 
> We can get a tamper resistant gfci receptacle and weatherproof in-use cover for the same price, and all to code. :laughing:
> 
> We pay for the free health care with taxes.


With VAT, which most muricans aren't dumb enough to pay. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six

elecpatsfan said:


> While at Home Depot I happened to spot this package which contains a weatherproof Bell box, a standard outlet, and a flip cover. First of all you and I know that the *plug *needs to be GFCI protected, tamper resistant , weather rated, and in most cases a bubble cover is required. This package offers none of those features and in my opinion is encouraging homeowners to do the wrong thing. maybe I'm overreacting but I feel that it's irresponsible of the manufacturer to put together such a package .


I don't even see a plug in that package, what am I missing?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisibew440

five.five-six said:


> I don't even see a plug in that package, what am I missing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lmao. Hardest I've laughed all day.


----------



## gnuuser

piperunner said:


> look up theres a drone flying around when you working on your house.


yep they make good targets

track a laser on the camera lens long enough it will crash


----------



## 3197193

Wanna bet that's at Walmart not Home Depot.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

five.five-six said:


> I don't even see a plug in that package, what am I missing?


Are you even an electrician?? :laughing:


----------



## elecpatsfan

3197193 said:


> Wanna bet that's at Walmart not Home Depot.


It was Home Depot. I have no shame about shopping at Walmart, it's a fine store, but I remember I was at the Depot when I snapped the picture


----------



## 3197193

Don't want to start anything but that's a walmart tag. I will bet the moderators paycheck on it


----------



## elecpatsfan

Now you've got me second guessing myself....maybe it was Walmart . If so then I apologize for the error


----------



## MTW

Good call...that's WalFart.


----------



## Pete m.

3197193 said:


> I will bet the moderators paycheck on it


Then you have nothing to lose.

Pete


----------



## electricmanscott

RIVETER said:


> Most GFCIs, these days are inside with the outside receptacle down-line. That is what they are selling.


They are?


Another vote for Walmart.


----------



## That_Dude

Called it... :whistling2:


----------



## dspiffy

That's definitely a Walmart price sticker.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

I've had some good and some bad experiences with Home Depot.

In both cases if you go to their web www.homedepot.com/opinion and give them the info off your ticket, you can bet they will pass on your gripe/praise back to the store.

And, if you're a regular you will be treated differently, in the future


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Funny people keep saying its a Walmart sticker, the OP won't tell us and we keep picking on Home Depot. 

I used to hate Home Depot, until I moved to a city that doesn't have Home Depot. We just have a tiny Rona and Home Hardware. Both of which have nothing useful and are INCREDIBLY overpriced. 

Now I wish we had a big ass Home Depot nearby.


----------



## elecpatsfan

FrunkSlammer said:


> Funny people keep saying its a Walmart sticker, the OP won't tell us and we keep picking on Home Depot.


At first I thought sure I remembered it being Home Depot, but like 3197193 said the tag does look like walmarts, not H.D., so I believe I have wrongly accused the Home Depot. I should change the title to this thread, thank you for correcting me.


----------



## elecpatsfan

Here's another example of a product being offered that most likely will have a homeowner violating code. A factory-marked switched receptacle that is non-tamper resistant. If you like your switched receptacle above 5 1/2 feet I guess you can use it in a residence. The ridiculous part is that this product is being offered at a Supply House here on cape cod (yep this time I'm sure of where I was)


----------



## five.five-six

What electrician shops for materials at walmart?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djcubinlinx

Home Depot and lowes don't know or don't care about local codes. It would take too much time for them to research this. Some of their electrical violate's the AHJ. I constantly see porclein POA in these retailers and PSE&G(LIPA) doesn't accept that. They also have endless 1/2 grounding rods as well. When someone asks me for help because I "look" like an electrician, I just hand them my card. Weekend warriors have no place in the electrial field unless they are connecting their TV with HDMI cables.


----------



## five.five-six

Had a service call and needed a WR GFCI, this particular HomeDisaster had GFIs in 2 locations and none WR in the section was looking. Asked for a WR GFI, the electrical person emphatically insisted that all GFCIs were in fact WR.


I told him to just go find me one with the letters WR on it


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

five.five-six said:


> Had a service call and needed a WR GFCI, this particular HomeDisaster had GFIs in 2 locations and none WR in the section was looking. Asked for a WR GFI, the electrical person emphatically insisted that all GFCIs were in fact WR.
> 
> 
> I told him to just go find me one with the letters WR on it


Good response 556. 

I get the same "helpful service" elsewhere, even at electrical supply houses every time a Code cycle starts.

In HD's defense, my electrical friends there (master electricians) they try to direct folks to Code compliant products but often are not succesful.


----------



## mwr

elecpatsfan said:


> Here's another example of a product being offered that most likely will have a homeowner violating code. A factory-marked switched receptacle that is non-tamper resistant. If you like your switched receptacle above 5 1/2 feet I guess you can use it in a residence. The ridiculous part is that this product is being offered at a Supply House here on cape cod (yep this time I'm sure of where I was)


I don't understand. How is this outlet not compliant?


----------



## LGLS

mwr said:


> I don't understand. How is this outlet not compliant?


It could be installed compliantly under very limited circumstances.


----------



## robnj772

RIVETER said:


> Most GFCIs, these days are inside with the outside receptacle down-line. That is what they are selling.



Really?


----------



## erics37

elecpatsfan said:


> Here's another example of a product being offered that most likely will have a homeowner violating code. A factory-marked switched receptacle that is non-tamper resistant. If you like your switched receptacle above 5 1/2 feet I guess you can use it in a residence. The ridiculous part is that this product is being offered at a Supply House here on cape cod (yep this time I'm sure of where I was)


You don't have to use those in dwelling units for regular wall switch controlled half-hots. Just because they sell it doesn't mean they're encouraging code violations.

I can go to Home Depot and buy perfectly legal 2x4s and then build a structurally deficient building out of them. That's not Home Depot's fault.


----------



## MrBones765

every HD varies by location. this isn't the fault of HD, blame the manufactuer/vendor. I have seen plenty of times where vendors **** things up beyond belief.


----------



## chicken steve

When you're HD, you _are_ the code.....:whistling2:~CS~


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

It's amusing that the title of this thread claims HD encourages Code violations but they're a major contributor to this site.

Is HD promoting ET to encourage Code violations?


----------



## elecpatsfan

Is it possible to change the title, we concluded that it was walmart. I don't want to wrongly accuse the sponsers


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

elecpatsfan said:


> Is it possible to change the title, we concluded that it was walmart. I don't want to wrongly accuse the sponsers


HD tries hard to keep up with Code changes to add products but unless the customer can determine an item is good for their application themselves they shouldn't rely on a clerk for electrical advice, in most cases.

Some HD's do have electrician associates but I have only seen a few. I've never seen an expert on anything at Walmart, except their automotive, vision and pharmacy sections. 

As far as actually getting good electrical service or installation information from a clerk/associate in a few minutes, is nearly impossible.


----------



## dspiffy

This whole thread is silly. I can go to HD and buy a spool of 18 gauge flatwire and a 30 amp breaker, with every intention of hooking them up together. Even if I tell the associate, there is nothing they can do to stop me.


----------



## dcb_minded

dspiffy said:


> This whole thread is silly. I can go to HD and buy a spool of 18 gauge flatwire and a 30 amp breaker, with every intention of hooking them up together. Even if I tell the associate, there is nothing they can do to stop me.


What's wrong with that?

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsmil

dspiffy said:


> This whole thread is silly. I can go to HD and buy a spool of 18 gauge flatwire and a 30 amp breaker, with every intention of hooking them up together. Even if I tell the associate, there is nothing they can do to stop me.


You can't stop stupid.


----------



## Wpgshocker

If Home Depot promotes Darwinism, who are we to intervene?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Mugs

robnj772 said:


> Really?


Yes. Really. Frequently SOP up in these parts, anyway, is to use a faceless GFI just inside the front door, at light switch height.


----------

